# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Проверка портов

## Винни Пух

Здравствуйте! Вычитал в интернете информацию, что зная ip адрес, возможно проникнуть в локальную сеть, если не закрыты порты. Попытался проверить список открытых портов с командой "netstat" и параметрами "-n -b", но мало что понял, какие порты нужны, а какие нет. Прошу помочь определить, так ли это опасно и надо ли применить какие то меры защиты. Заранее благодарю!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

